# Teixeira Amps



## switters (Dec 19, 2011)

Well, after a year of humming and hawing over the decision, I ordered a Tex 5 Watt from Tony about a month ago. This in an effort to kill my GAS for awhile, as I'd been looking at a 5 Watt amp for a few years now, and specifically a Tex since about Sept of last year. 

It arrived yesterday with only a minor hiccup from Canada Post. 

What an amp. I've played an awful lot of the high end boutique stuff that's praised all over TGP, and nothing has come close to this. 

I'll post a couple pictures later....

Anyway, the workmanship on this thing is perfect. It's beautifully built. I got mine in black with the cane grill, and it looks pretty sexy. It's wonderfully light, but everything feels sturdy and, well, proper. Nothing feels cheap about this. 

Now the sound of it is something else. I've only had about 2 hours of play time with is so far, but I was all smiles right from the get go. It sounds huge. It's got this fullness to the sound that I can't really describe. In comparison, it makes the PRRI I had sound sterile and thin in comparison, and as far as 'bigness' of sound, gives my Maz 38NR and Zbest a run for it's money. I'm just amazed that the sound is coming out of this little 5 watt amp with a 10" speaker. 

Nice and simple, just volume and tone. The tone knob is fabulous, easily adapting the amp to my Tele and my LP. It just sounds gorgeous. Add a hotcake for a little grease and the tone just oozes out of this amp. 

I'm definitely still in honeymoon mode, but I can honestly say I've never been this impressed with a piece of gear before in my 20 years of playing guitar.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

switters said:


> Well, after a year of humming and hawing over the decision, I ordered a Tex 5 Watt from Tony about a month ago. This in an effort to kill my GAS for awhile, as I'd been looking at a 5 Watt amp for a few years now, and specifically a Tex since about Sept of last year.
> 
> It arrived yesterday with only a minor hiccup from Canada Post.
> 
> ...


Congrats they're great amps! Does Tony still work at Capsule Music? He's always been very helpful when I spoke with him there.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...the recording engineer / guitarist i work with has one - an 18-watt 1-12 combo, i think.

light as a feather, beautiful to gaze upon, and it sounds amazing!


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Bohdan (Jan 19, 2012)

Some of the best amps I've ever heard in person. Wish I had some cashola to get a Bernie. Cheers


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Was that the one from TGP? If so thanks for bringing another one home to Canada.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Tony has been a great resource for amp tone for me.
I've had a number of his builds. My faves are the EF86 model and my Teixeria 45
Tony recently made a couple of small tweeks to the EF 86 and (unbelievably) improved the sound.
When he was building me the 45, he was constantly calling me and asking me what I thought of this component vs that one.
A true pro and gifted builder


----------



## 7P/XT (Oct 13, 2012)

Teixeria 45 is looking *dope*.


----------

